# And yall say GA dont have ducks



## dirtysouthforeman (Sep 10, 2013)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=340283


----------



## rnelson5 (Sep 10, 2013)

I think that is on that rich doctors land. I am not sure but i have heard of his place and yes GA can hold some good birds. Someone will chime in with his name. There are old threads on here about his place.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Sep 10, 2013)

if its the place i am thinking of i have dove hunted near it 3/4 of a mile or so and there were hundreds of duck coming over just lines of them!!


----------



## krazybronco2 (Sep 10, 2013)

cant name the place but my dad tells stories of the mid to late 70s and just hammering ducks on the hill long before the ducks were getting the pressure that they do now. so im guessing if you have a lot of water that doesn't get pressured a lot then you could have a pretty decent place to hunt.


----------



## RAYM (Sep 10, 2013)

I think he lives in hartwell I've heard of him he has 1800 acres of awesome duck habitat


----------



## tradhunter98 (Sep 10, 2013)

RAYM said:


> I think he lives in hartwell I've heard of him he has 1800 acres of awesome duck habitat



thats where i was speaking of never seen sooo many ducks!


----------



## fowl player (Sep 10, 2013)

brother stewart is a name i have heard of in central ga who has land like this couldnt tell you what he looks like though what i do know is he pays ten or so guys to manage his land year round. i wanna say he owns some huge corporation. this prob isnt his land in the video but from what i heard its just like this. just goes to show proper management and low pressure and it doesnt matter what flyway ur in to a certain extent.


----------



## across the river (Sep 10, 2013)

rnelson5 said:


> I think that is on that rich doctors land. I am not sure but i have heard of his place and yes GA can hold some good birds. Someone will chime in with his name. There are old threads on here about his place.



That isn't doctor Deloache's place.   If you want to see his place type in Hartwell duck hunting in youtube and the first two to pop up are filmed at his place.   Not sure exactly where this video is shoot, but I would be willing to bet the majority of those birds are released mallards.  Click to the end of the video an there are an awful lot of green heads in the mix, and most of what they were shooting were passing shoots like a typical Skeeter branch hunt.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Sep 10, 2013)

fowl player said:


> brother stewart is a name i have heard of in central ga who has land like this couldnt tell you what he looks like though what i do know is he pays ten or so guys to manage his land year round. i wanna say he owns some huge corporation. this prob isnt his land in the video but from what i heard its just like this. just goes to show proper management and low pressure and it doesnt matter what flyway ur in to a certain extent.



You're talking about Fickling Preserve. I don't know if that's it but I've heard some stories about that place being like that too.


----------



## across the river (Sep 10, 2013)

nhancedsvt said:


> You're talking about Fickling Preserve. I don't know if that's it but I've heard some stories about that place being like that too.



Anytime you see the word "Preserve" it means it is tammie hunt.


----------



## huntchesies (Sep 10, 2013)

I've seen two places like this in ga.  One is up in north ga. close to SC.  The other is over in Jersey.


----------



## RAYM (Sep 10, 2013)

tradhunter98 said:


> thats where i was speaking of never seen sooo many ducks!


We hunted hartwell a little this year and on select days there would be 1000-1500 ducks rafting in the middle of the lake and the locals were telling us that's were they came from they would roost there and go to his place and feed


----------



## RAYM (Sep 10, 2013)

huntchesies said:


> I've seen two places like this in ga.  One is up in north ga. close to SC.  The other is over in Jersey.



Hartwell


----------



## tradhunter98 (Sep 10, 2013)

RAYM said:


> We hunted hartwell a little this year and on select days there would be 1000-1500 ducks rafting in the middle of the lake and the locals were telling us that's were they came from they would roost there and go to his place and feed



how did yall do?


----------



## RAYM (Sep 10, 2013)

Horrible. They would mainly stay rafted they would start to slowly get up and work towards us then the awesome locals who have never seen ducks before try to run them over with a bass boat. A buddy got 1 redhead and no luck besides that


----------



## tradhunter98 (Sep 10, 2013)

RAYM said:


> Horrible. They would mainly stay rafted they would start to slowly get up and work towards us then the awesome locals who have never seen ducks before try to run them over with a bass boat. A buddy got 1 redhead and no luck besides that



dang yeah i saw 30 mallards or so the other day there!!


----------



## RAYM (Sep 10, 2013)

tradhunter98 said:


> dang yeah i saw 30 mallards or so the other day there!!



Yea these were all out by big oak. Hartwell is best left alone in my opinion I haven't been bac since to many boats out there for me


----------



## tradhunter98 (Sep 10, 2013)

is it just me or did his calling sound kinda bad!!


----------



## tradhunter98 (Sep 10, 2013)

RAYM said:


> Yea these were all out by big oak. Hartwell is best left alone in my opinion I haven't been bac since to many boats out there for me



i think we may shoot there a time or two i saw 30 buffys one day!!


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 11, 2013)

Hartwell can be good, but it can also be bad.

My son and I did an afternoon hunt there towards the end of the season, and on the back in we checked out a spectacular display of ducks coming to roost.

When we get to the ramp there was a guy that said, "guess ya'll won"t be hunting here in the morning huh?"  I said no sir we don't hunt Sundays, I asked if he was going to hunt there he said "not now, ain't no need they have all been scared off".

Sad part is he didn't even know they wouldn't be there i  the morning anyway, that's where they roosted.

And Sorry again Ray for shooting that redhead, I didn't hear you say "I got it".

But you got your redhead later anyway and it was a stud.


----------



## rdnckrbby (Sep 11, 2013)

If you watch the video closely, those were ring necks on the water at the beginning. At the end they show a stack of mallards? Looks awful familiar to the spot in the video called ringneck heaven


----------



## huntchesies (Sep 11, 2013)

Nope not Hartwell.


----------



## rnelson5 (Sep 11, 2013)

across the river said:


> That isn't doctor Deloache's place.   If you want to see his place type in Hartwell duck hunting in youtube and the first two to pop up are filmed at his place.   Not sure exactly where this video is shoot, but I would be willing to bet the majority of those birds are released mallards.  Click to the end of the video an there are an awful lot of green heads in the mix, and most of what they were shooting were passing shoots like a typical Skeeter branch hunt.



I am sure you are right. I just remember old threads about his place but i have never even been to Lake Hartwell so it was just a guess.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Sep 11, 2013)

across the river said:


> That isn't doctor Deloache's place.   If you want to see his place type in Hartwell duck hunting in youtube and the first two to pop up are filmed at his place.   Not sure exactly where this video is shoot, but I would be willing to bet the majority of those birds are released mallards.  Click to the end of the video an there are an awful lot of green heads in the mix, and most of what they were shooting were passing shoots like a typical Skeeter branch hunt.



at sketter branch you can only shoot mallards at one point they were picking up a teal i think!


----------



## RAYM (Sep 11, 2013)

emusmacker said:


> Hartwell can be good, but it can also be bad.
> 
> My son and I did an afternoon hunt there towards the end of the season, and on the back in we checked out a spectacular display of ducks coming to roost.
> 
> ...


Its cool dude I would have rather you got it then some other people we know not naming no names but it was a good season all together


----------



## across the river (Sep 11, 2013)

tradhunter98 said:


> at sketter branch you can only shoot mallards at one point they were picking up a teal i think!



I wasn't saying they were hunting sketter branch.  My point was it appears to be a sketter branch type (released bird) hunt.   All of the shooting they are doing is pass shooting, then at the end they show a stack that appears to be mostly green heads.    If the picture had shown a stack of ring necks then I would buy it, but I have a difficult time believing they were pass shooting wild mallards.   If you watch a hunt at skeeter branch or one of these other "preserve " hunts you will see the birds don't circle or work like a wild bird.  They just kind of fly in or fly by like these birds did.


----------

